# No surprise: EOS M is Amazon top seller



## jebrady03 (Jul 18, 2013)

The EOS M now occupies the number 3 and 9 spots on their best seller list for digital cameras (22mm kit and 18-55mm kit respectively). The list is updated hourly so by the time you click on the link it could of course, be different. Here's the list: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Electronics-Digital-Cameras/zgbs/electronics/281052

As I said in the subject, it's no surprise. The value you get for your $300-350 is unmatched! What I do find interesting is that it says the 22mm kit has been in the top 100 for 34 days - well before the $300 price tag. The 18-55mm kit has only been in the top 100 for 17 days which aligns with the discounted price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2013)

Its pretty well known that the average buyer goes for price. Canon needs to get a large number of M series owners, so they can market lenses to them. They may even be a loss leader, just to establish a big user base.

The danger from doing this is that buyers expect a low price, and won't buy if they think the price will drop.


----------

